# Diane's Custom Decoy Bags Diane Svelling



## Lund2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Feb 2011 I ordered (4) 6-compartment decoys bags for my Big Foot field decoys, (1) 6-compartment bag for my goose floaters, and the (2) bag set for my goose field shell decoys from Diane's Custom Decoy Bags. 2 weeks after placing my order I e-mailed her to find out when I would receive my bags and she didn't answer so the next day I called her and she said that she was working on them and they would ship out in the next two weeks. OK no big deal as I really don't need them until fall anyway so I waited.

2 weeks later I call her again and she says she is having problems getting the correct type of material to make the bags, now why didn't she tell me this two weeks ago. So finally after five weeks I received one package that contains the (2) bag set for the field decoys. Now I'm ****** off and call her several times at home, on her cell, and at her work (she's a real estate agent so finding her phone number was easy) and once again I send her an e-mail to find out were the heck the remainder of my order is and guess what I got no response what so ever. I then check her web site and it is shut down, you can not order product, just the front page of her sight is up and running but without any product description or contact information. I had charged the bag order on my Visa card so now I have already paid the bill so with no response from this cowardly dishonest person I call my Visa card company and explain the situation. Visa in turn files a retraction against Diane's custom decoy bags and I get a credit on my account minus the price of the (2) bags that I received and the estimated shipping that Visa and I agreed on as Diane was unavailable to comment or dispute my claim. Big surprise there!

So why am I writing this? Today I started looking for decoys bags that I need and came across her sight and surprise, it's up and running and she's is ready to take your money, again. Do I personally want to put her out of business? No, but I want every one to know what type of a person you will be dealing with. I also believe that people get what's coming to them so if you want to steal and cheat people it is up to those of us that are the victims to speak up so that others will be for warned. So this is my warning to all of you "Buyer beware as Diane Svelling or Diane's custom decoy bags is nothing short of being a common thief / swindler." Ok I'm jumping off my soap box for the moment.

Now, can someone point me to a respectable decoy bag manufacturer that will deliver me a quality product at a fair price and not just take my money and go into hiding? I would like the bags to be big enough that I can keep my bases & heads intact on the Big Foot B2 field decoys. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

She makes decent stuff, but stories like yours are a dime a dozen - every year.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I had excellent service from her, but that has been a few years ago.

Check Rogers Sporting Goods, they are advertising Bigfoot bags with feet and heads on. Cheaper also.


----------



## fergoosen1022 (Dec 21, 2013)

I just came across a post on Diane Svelling of Custom Decoy Bags. It sounds like the guy who posted it had a bad experience with her a few years back. I have dealt with her several times over the past 10 years and own dozens of her bags which are first class. I just received another shipment from her that only took 3 weeks for delivery. I would recommend her anytime to anyone. If you have any questions fell free to contact me. Dj


----------

